# Finally, UK snake pics



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

As the title says, have finally got some half decent shots. Have been working hard putting down refugia with advice from Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Group (SARG) and surveying the local population on a site in Frimley. Its rewarding as the animals are jsut starting to use the tins. Paid a visit yesterday as the sun was out


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent work!


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Brilliant mate, Where abouts are these taken? I live in farnborough like a door from hawley woods and i have been over there a few fair times over the last couple of months and had no luck spotting anything well a fair amount of slow worms, could u send me a pm of any good places to look I know you cant shout it out on here because people could ruin the site..do you no of much activity in hawley woods? since ure only in ash vale 2 mins down the road : victory:

Thanks Danny


----------

